# This really works...



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Unless you practice this move as frequently and as forcefully as he does, this is not a technique that you can use.
There are disarm moves that you can use that are not as dangerous to you as this one is.

The best one I've seen (available, I'm certain, on YouTube somewhere) involves pivoting away from the gun while turning its muzzle inward, toward the person who is holding it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Probably a wiser decision at this point , if circumstances allow , is to hand over your wallet.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The only reason that this trick works is because the dope with the gun is effectively "handing" the gun to Victor. There is no way I would let a bad guy that close to me when I had a gun drawn. If there isn't room to retreat keep the gun in tight to your body and if the BG moves toward you, do what you must. A full arm extension and sight picture are not necessary at extreme close range, gun retention is!
GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was just assuming the bad guy is holding the gun. Lol.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I would hope that if the BG is holding the weapon that I am bringing mine to bear and that my aim is true. I might not survive but I WILL die trying.
GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve, 
This might be similar to what you're referring to. 
I look for the shorter versions,


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Probably a wiser decision at this point , if circumstances allow , is to hand over your wallet.


I agree. With a gun pointed at you, your wallet would be the least of your worries. If you are lucky enough to have a "moment" AND can get your gun out, then that MIGHT be another option. But gun grips can get hung up on shirts and jacket/coat linings (hint: stay away from tacky grips, such as rubber, on a concealed carry gun).


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> I would hope that if the BG is holding the weapon that I am bringing mine to bear and that my aim is true. I might not survive but I WILL die trying.
> GW


If they got you in their sights already, leave iyour gun alone. Imo

If your CCW , he might not know you are carrying, and you may have your moment.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> Steve,
> This might be similar to what you're referring to.
> I look for the shorter versions,


That be the one!

This guy does a good job of explaining the process, too.

Thanks, *pic*!



pic said:


> Probably a wiser decision at this point , if circumstances allow , is to hand over your wallet.


Yes, and while the BG is grabbing it, either do a disarm, or go for your own gun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

[accidental duplicate post, removed by OP]


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

As Steve said.... One will have to practice this over and over and over........ Good luck to all that end up having to do this in real time.............


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Years ago, in Detroit, I was not a CC person, but had a revolver shoved in my face...I handed over 85 bucks and let him have his get-away. Even if I would have had a pistol on me, I was dead to rights. I can't draw faster than someone can pull the trigger, and the 85 bucks was replaced my next payday. :buttkick:


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good call, Detroit is a tough place. Always best to go out & about in groups. Even Cops get robbed there, lol.


----------



## hks95134 (Feb 13, 2015)

If someone holds a gun that close to your face, they are asking you to take it away from them.

Even so, I would not use this particular method.

I would instead make sure the muzzle was no longer pointing at me first. That's job #1.


----------



## hks95134 (Feb 13, 2015)

berettatoter said:


> Years ago, in Detroit, I was not a CC person, but had a revolver shoved in my face...I handed over 85 bucks and let him have his get-away. Even if I would have had a pistol on me, I was dead to rights. I can't draw faster than someone can pull the trigger, and the 85 bucks was replaced my next payday. :buttkick:


I normally avoid this situation downtown with situational awareness -- not letting anyone who could rob me get within 10 feet.

And if you see a bad boy coming down your side of the street, it is best to cross the road. If they cross too, then cross back. If they cross back then you have already been targeted and it is time to draw before they get within 21 feet.


----------

